# Everglades fishing report, 29 May



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

Bob,

Thanks for talking with me for so long and the excellent advice. I'll be staying in Flamingo for a week at the end of June.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Brave soul... bring your mosquito-proof underwear....


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats some quality fish there!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

> Brave soul... bring your mosquito-proof underwear....



Bob,

Like I told you, I have done tons of "Extreme" types of camping since I was a kid. ;D  


Now I'm no Ted Nugent, but.................... 













I started at 12 years old when I did a 140 mile backpacking trip out West. Bugs! On my 3rd Trip to Alaska I did 3 weeks around Denali National Park in August(2006) Those bugs only have about a 2 month window to hatch, reproduce etc.......and feed as much as they can in Massive Swarms that were depicted in the Bible. 

Flamingo is Car Camping!  ;D You just have to be prepared and know what your doing or YOU will have a really bad experience.

I love it! You have the place completely to yourself in one of the most beautiful places on Earth.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Outstanding report there Capt Bob. Looks like your instints paid off as shown by the pictures of some quality fish. I hope to get a couple days of of EC and Chuck this weekend. Last weekend I was able to put an ole friend onto some fish and he left with a back country slam and a big smile.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool... this time of year I probably spend more time in my shop than on the water.. the fish are biting now, though....


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Great report I reside in Tn.this time of yr.but living in Homestead during the winter it brings back a lot of memories.LCW :


----------

